# Richardson and Arenas



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

The San Jose Mercury news reported that Richardson and Arenas missed practice yesterday. Their agent says its because of nagging injuries....theres some speculation that they are missing because they are unhappy with their play time lately. 

Seriously, Richardson and Arenas are 2nd and 3rd on the team in minutes played and points per game. They need to step up during crunch time, or Boykins and Sura will keep playing in the 4th.


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

That would be horrible if it were true. I hope it's not but judging from how well Muss has kept Fortson quiet this year I doubt we will hear anything from them. Let's hope it blows over and they both realize that the team is starting to turn into something respectable...


----------



## Basket-Baller (Aug 5, 2002)

Maybe it is just the media? When a team starts winning, they stir up things just to ruin the team chemisty, etc.


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

I hope so. They sure have been fun to watch lately.
No we have to take down Old man Malone and his trusty sidekick. Not to mention Harpring and Kirilenko(sp). Those guys are pretty good. I am hoping for no let down. I thought for sure there would have been one after the Laker game.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

Probably just a rumor. Both were sensational tonight vs the Jazz.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

why do you all think GS is a home for malcontents? i get rid of ANYONE who compains to the best coach in the league.


----------



## Basket-Baller (Aug 5, 2002)

OoO Malcontent, wonder what that means...


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

"oh u dont think i would know what a uguguly is huh?"

-zoolander


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

that was funny


----------



## Basket-Baller (Aug 5, 2002)

Will Gilbert Arenas Resign with the Warriors?


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

I would think the Warriors are his first choice, but you never know what money can do. There will be other teams offering him better contracts.


----------



## boyFOXY (Feb 7, 2003)

i would like to congratulate these both guys, for arenas winning the rookie-soph MVP and j-rich for winning the slam dunk, J-rich put on hell of a show!


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

i know its just an all-star weekend, but damn..arenas and jrich only in their 2nd year...if the warriors find a way to keep these two together for a couple years they could be one of the best tandems ever.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

I really hope so, Arenas has been unhappy with Boykins playing during crunch time.


----------



## Basket-Baller (Aug 5, 2002)

How much can Arenas be ofered from the Warriors? Will the salary cap be a factoy?


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

Not much. The GSW can only offer so much money because of some rule. Other teams can offer more and the Warriors may not be able to match if the price is higher than their limit. Arenas has stated he does want to stay and even take less money to be closer to home (LA). I hope he keeps to his word. Arenas, Richardson, and Murphy all have the same agent. Hopefully this makes things easier.


----------

